# splitting video into scenes



## emka81 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello guys,

do you know a software (command line, or gui) that can split a DV - Video into their scenes ? In Windows there is moviemaker which can split during the capture. Is this also possible with freebsd ? I know there is a software called gdvrecv, but there is only one big file, not the scenes. It only stops if am running Stop manuelly

Cheers Martin,


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2010)

Not sure how well they work but you could give multimedia/kdenlive, multimedia/lives or multimedia/openmovieeditor a try.


----------



## emka81 (Jun 17, 2010)

i tried kdenlive, but i can't capture because dvgrab is missing. It is for me not possible to install dvgrab, because there is no libraw1394 etc.

i think the only possibility is gdvrecv in the linux world there is dvgrab -a the thing i want The -a option autosplit file for every new record start. 

any ideas ?

cheers Martin


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2010)

I would just grab everything then use a video editor to cut the different scenes into smaller files.


----------



## emka81 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi, 

do you know an easy video editor, which can handle such big files ?


----------

